# Fan over the stove?



## Burnt_Toast

What the does it do exactly?


----------



## JoeV

The range hood over your stove serves to be a firestop for the cabinet above the stove, and as a means to ventilate excess heat and smoke from cooking and baking. The hood has a filter in it that traps atomized grease and is removable so you can wash it. This keeps most of the the atomized grease from attaching to the walls and ceilings in your home. The fan can either exhaust the heat and fumes to the outside of the house, or simply filter the air and blow the heat right back into the kitchen. Exhaust to the outside is the best configuration, but costs extra for the ductwork that must be attached to it. Many microwaves are available to accomplish the same results as the plain range hood, plus the benefit of having your microwave mounted to the wall and off of your counter top.


----------



## Robo410

Proper ventilation is perhaps the most important tool in your kitchen. I now cook many things I never cooked before I got proper outdraft ventilation. Food odors and grease do not linger in the air, and the smoke alarm does not go off just because I'm frying bacon!


----------



## suziquzie

I love it in the summer because our a/c is not so great and it is vented to the outside. 
Helps incredibly, but very loud.... I can't hear anyone.....
But that's actually a good thing with this crew most nights........


----------



## Scotch

But you'd be surprised what passes for a range hood these days.

When we were looking for a new (used) house 4 years ago, we went into one very nice remodeled place that we really liked. 

When I went into the kitchen, I noticed the gas range was against an interior wall, and there was a combination microwave-range hood above the stove. 

Because there was a bedroom on the floor immediately above the kitchen, I began wondering how the stove vented. I opened the cabinets above the microwave-range hood and confirmed my suspicion -- there was no vent to the outside. 

I turned the vent on and discovered it had a fan to suck up all the hot air, CO2, carbon monoxide, and cooking fumes and blow them back into the room, right into the face of anyone standing in front of the stove! What a novel concept! How useful is that?

I asked the real estate agent who was sitting on the house about it, and she explained that it was a "recirculating vent." Un huh, right! 

So I sez to her, "So you mean the fan sucks all the hot air and gases off the stove and blows it back in my face?" "Well, yes, that's the way it works," she answered, rather indignantly, as if I were the idiot in the room.

What's next, a garbage disposal that recirculates food scraps onto the kitchen floor?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Robo410 said:


> Proper ventilation is perhaps the most important tool in your kitchen. I now cook many things I never cooked before I got proper outdraft ventilation. Food odors and grease do not linger in the air, and the smoke alarm does not go off just because I'm frying bacon!


You are soooo right there, Robo! I never knew how amazing these things can be until I got a really good, high-capacity vent hood last year. I never have _any _kitchen smells anywhere else in the house when I use it and it cuts the amount of grease that finds it's way around the kitchen down to almost nothing! I have open shelving now for my appliances and my cookware and even rarely used items require nothing more than a dust-off before use. Totally awesome!


----------



## RobsanX

Scotch said:


> But you'd be surprised what passes for a range hood these days.
> 
> When we were looking for a new (used) house 4 years ago, we went into one very nice remodeled place that we really liked.
> 
> When I went into the kitchen, I noticed the gas range was against an interior wall, and there was a combination microwave-range hood above the stove.
> 
> Because there was a bedroom on the floor immediately above the kitchen, I began wondering how the stove vented. I opened the cabinets above the microwave-range hood and confirmed my suspicion -- there was no vent to the outside.
> 
> I turned the vent on and discovered it had a fan to suck up all the hot air, CO2, carbon monoxide, and cooking fumes and blow them back into the room, right into the face of anyone standing in front of the stove! What a novel concept! How useful is that?
> 
> I asked the real estate agent who was sitting on the house about it, and she explained that it was a "recirculating vent." Un huh, right!
> 
> So I sez to her, "So you mean the fan sucks all the hot air and gases off the stove and blows it back in my face?" "Well, yes, that's the way it works," she answered, rather indignantly, as if I were the idiot in the room.
> 
> What's next, a garbage disposal that recirculates food scraps onto the kitchen floor?



That's how mine works, which is why I don't use the fan... The light is convenient though. I guess Joe has a point that the filter will trap some of the grease...


----------



## sketch182

The most important reason for having a good hood that vents to the outside, is that it gets rid of the carbon monoxide left over from your gas stove or oven.  If you are using electric, it also gets rid of smells and smoke.


----------



## AnthonyStanley11

sketch182 said:


> The most important reason for having a good hood that vents to the outside, is that it gets rid of the carbon monoxide left over from your gas stove or oven.  If you are using electric, it also gets rid of smells and smoke.



Great tip...I was going to post this, but you beat me to it!


----------



## CharlieD

Scotch said:


> But you'd be surprised what passes for a range hood these days.
> 
> When we were looking for a new (used) house 4 years ago, we went into one very nice remodeled place that we really liked.
> 
> When I went into the kitchen, I noticed the gas range was against an interior wall, and there was a combination microwave-range hood above the stove.
> 
> Because there was a bedroom on the floor immediately above the kitchen, I began wondering how the stove vented. I opened the cabinets above the microwave-range hood and confirmed my suspicion -- there was no vent to the outside.
> 
> I turned the vent on and discovered it had a fan to suck up all the hot air, CO2, carbon monoxide, and cooking fumes and blow them back into the room, right into the face of anyone standing in front of the stove! What a novel concept! How useful is that?
> 
> I asked the real estate agent who was sitting on the house about it, and she explained that it was a "recirculating vent." Un huh, right!
> 
> So I sez to her, "So you mean the fan sucks all the hot air and gases off the stove and blows it back in my face?" "Well, yes, that's the way it works," she answered, rather indignantly, as if I were the idiot in the room.
> 
> What's next, a garbage disposal that recirculates food scraps onto the kitchen floor?


 

tHAT IS THE STANDARD MOST OF THE TIME THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT YOU WILL FIND IN THE HOUSES. wHEN WE WERE BUILDING OUR HOME WE HAD TO PAY (oops) whole lot of money to get a decent vent that was vented to outside. I don't know why you are so surprised.


----------



## Laurel

It's ridiculous for them not to vent (IMO) but in all of our apartments they all blew right back into your face.  It made them pretty much useless.  I'm glad our house now has a fan that works the correct way.


----------



## Adillo303

When we redid the kitchen. I installed a vent to the outside. Now I can drive my neighbors nuts with the aroma of what I am cooking.


----------



## sketch182

When I expanded my kitchen last year, I installed the best hood I could afford. I went for a vent-a-hood brand. It is powerful enough that the flames from my gas stove bend towards the centre of the hood where the air is being sucked out. It also takes out the smoke, steam and smells. I love it.


----------

